# Help me choose a tank



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

Hi guys. 

I'm thinking of getting another tank, but boy oh boy are there many options. I'm actually getting a headache trying to process all of this. Maybe he pros around here can help. 
I'd prefer if it will hold at least as much juice as the subtank mini. More is better but size matters. 
I'll be using it on my evic Vic mini (so max 75W) and will probably build 0.5-0.8ohm kanthal (haven't used anything else yet)

The usual criteria:
Good flavour, not bothered to have massive clouds
Low risk of leaking
Fairly easy build deck

Non-negotiable features:
Has to be available in black
Single or dual coil build options

Nice to have:
Top fill
Easy to clean 
Robust


Popular tanks that fit most criteria seem to be Billow, Bellus, Crius, aromamiser, tf4, goblin, serpent





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

I got to say the Griffin rta is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> I got to say the Griffin rta is amazing



Looks nice but definitely one of the more expensive tanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Yes it is. I have a squape rs I wanna get rid of for cheap if u wanna check out the classifieds.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Crius!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> Yes it is. I have a squape rs I wanna get rid of for cheap if u wanna check out the classifieds.


but it's silver. And a clone. 
Yea I'm really nitpicky when it comes to certain things. Thanks anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Crius!



Cos Master Rob said so! This seems to be my favourite so far, but just saw goblin mini v2...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chezzig (21/1/16)

Tfv4 Mini .. Great flavor .. No spit backs .. Top fill etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> but it's silver. And a clone.
> Yea I'm really nitpicky when it comes to certain things. Thanks anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe I know. 
But still works well. 
I just did not like the airflow.


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

Crius or Aromamizer (6ml version).

Crius has more of the pros you are looking for. 

I should really bash in a 0.2 ohm build in mine and give it some beans to see how it goes. Just been too afraid with the juice channels looking a bit small to cope with a crazy build. Might just be me though. 

But for the build you are planning, I would say the Crius is a good option. Super easy to build, slight learning curve on the wicking (not too difficult I promise), top fill with no leaks. Also it is flippen sexy in black!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bartart (21/1/16)

I own the crius and agree with the experienced guys it's a great tank, I also own the Zephyrus which is pretty good too both cover all your points and available in black. Both have leaked though due to user error, and easy to fix with better wicking method. I find the Zephyrus easier to build on because it has 4 posts rather than the two in the Crius, also my crius is v2 with means you have to get the legs from two coils into one hole. The new v3 has fixed this issue. I find the Zephyrus has a slightly larger area for coils which also helps with my limited building experience. 
Thought you may like a noob opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## n00b13 (22/1/16)

Bartart said:


> I own the crius and agree with the experienced guys it's a great tank, I also own the Zephyrus which is pretty good too both cover all your points and available in black. Both have leaked though due to user error, and easy to fix with better wicking method. I find the Zephyrus easier to build on because it has 4 posts rather than the two in the Crius, also my crius is v2 with means you have to get the legs from two coils into one hole. The new v3 has fixed this issue. I find the Zephyrus has a slightly larger area for coils which also helps with my limited building experience.
> Thought you may like a noob opinion


Many thanks. Crius still leading he race so far. Until someone convinces me otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (22/1/16)

Wait for Goblin V2 haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/1/16)

Bartart said:


> I own the crius and agree with the experienced guys it's a great tank, I also own the Zephyrus which is pretty good too both cover all your points and available in black. Both have leaked though due to user error, and easy to fix with better wicking method. I find the Zephyrus easier to build on because it has 4 posts rather than the two in the Crius, also my crius is v2 with means you have to get the legs from two coils into one hole. The new v3 has fixed this issue. I find the Zephyrus has a slightly larger area for coils which also helps with my limited building experience.
> Thought you may like a noob opinion


Hi @Bartart just to confirm, you are referring to the new Version 2 Zephyrus?


----------



## KlutcH (22/1/16)

I have the Bellus and using it on the vtc mini, I also upgraded from subtank mini. 

I know there are few complaints regarding leaking from this tank but I have not experienced this at all and I have done both duel and single coil builds, currently have a single coil going, They also say you need to close the air holes when you top fill, I have filled my tank twice today without closing the air holes and no leaks .. I guess once you have mastered your wicking on this its an absolute beaut. Very good flavor on both single and duel builds. Easy to build on, well for me I have had no experience building on anything else besides the subtank mini. 

I would highly recommend this tank. I have had no issues what so ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (22/1/16)

I agree with @KlutcH the Bellus is great, easy to build on but only if you plan on using 2mm or 2.5mm ID. You can also have a look at the crown with the rba it's deck is similar to the subtank but wicking my be abit tricky. But I've found that it won't leak or dry hit if you try place the coil as close as you can to the airflow

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (22/1/16)

Griffin RTA or TFV4 mini...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## n00b13 (22/1/16)

Come on guys, I really do appreciate the feedback, but we need consensus here, not confusion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Come on guys, I really do appreciate the feedback, but we need consensus here, not confusion!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, you have a hope in ....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n00b13 (22/1/16)

It's worse than asking an opinion on which car to buy. 
Think I'll keep a close eye on bargains in the classifieds, taking suggestions here into account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (22/1/16)

It is normal if one asks 5 guys for advice or whatever one will get 10 suggestions.
This will always happen it is part of "life", because you are not me and I am not you. 
What I suggest you do (this is not advice as I don't give out advice) you buy what you fancy/like at a price you are willing to pay. Then you will be happy with what you have bought. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Because it's in your list I'll say bellus. Or crius. You use the blue screw driver for both inner diameters as to their sized. The crius holds the perfect amount of juice. Bellus holds a lot. Bellus has more flavour. Crius has juice control. That'sthe only performance difference between bellusXcrius

Your decision Hahaha which one is cheaper for you at your place of purchase? That will decide between these two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart (23/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @Bartart just to confirm, you are referring to the new Version 2 Zephyrus?


Yes I am

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n00b13 (23/1/16)

Just found out that Crius has no single coil option. Guess that's ruled out now, as I'm looking for a more economical tank. I'm cheap like that. That's why I drive a diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (24/1/16)

Have a look at the wotofo serpent. I am really starting to love this tank. Easy to use and refill, depending on build and juice channel size you set it to, it can be economical or a drunken Irishman. 

Flavour was a bit muted at first but got my wicking right and it is really good now. Looks good ontop of the mod as well. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Larry (24/1/16)

Another vouch for the Serpent. Had leaking issues initially but have sorted that out now. Great smooth airflow providing good flavour. You really can't go wrong with the Serpent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n00b13 (5/2/16)

Thank you very much to all the advice in this thread. In the end I shortlisted the Bellus and Serpent. I bought a black Bellus from @element0709 which arrived today and only managed to clean, coil and wick it now. 
Also received my MMM Budget banana
I used one of the 1ohm coils it came with and UD Jap Cotton to wick
All I can say is that the flavour is amazing and vape feels extremely smooth in comparison to the Subtank Mini. Since it's a new juice I would have to experiment more between the two tanks but loving it so far
Looks like I managed a leak-proof wick without dry hits, but time will tell. 

The only downside so far is that I opted for a single build as juice is killing my pocket. This does make the tank feel (for lack of a better word) off-balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/2/16)

Crius or crown all the way


----------



## stevie g (6/2/16)

Crown or Serpent are the best single coil tanks on the market which makes them appealing to me as TC is more accurate on a single coil build.


----------



## n00b13 (6/2/16)

I'm still curious about the serpent. If I see one at a good price (and have some spare cash) I'll certainly add it to my collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taran (6/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Come on guys, I really do appreciate the feedback, but we need consensus here, not confusion!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i definitely will have to say the ud bellus..
i have the vtc mini as well
the flavor is amazing the best that ive tasted on any tank
reasonably easy to build coils..
it is available in black so plus for you (there was one for sale just the other day)
can hold juice... i think 5 ml
only problem if you dont wick it right it will leak on you.. but once you have it right theres no problems
really enjoy this tank


----------



## n00b13 (6/2/16)

Taran said:


> i definitely will have to say the ud bellus..
> i have the vtc mini as well
> the flavor is amazing the best that ive tasted on any tank
> reasonably easy to build coils..
> ...


Most likely the one I bought. See 5 posts up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taran (6/2/16)

Taran said:


> i definitely will have to say the ud bellus..
> i have the vtc mini as well
> the flavor is amazing the best that ive tasted on any tank
> reasonably easy to build coils..
> ...


ow forgot you can change between single and dual coil


----------



## Taran (6/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Most likely the one I bought. See 5 posts up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry i guess i jumped the gun when replying didnt read the whole post


----------



## n00b13 (6/2/16)

Taran said:


> sorry i guess i jumped the gun when replying didnt read the whole post


No prob bud. Threads become a little cluttered at times. But I do appreciate the feedback. Affirms my choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

Neither the Crius or Griffin have the capability for single coil builds, so if you looking for Dual-Coil either of these are amazing. I prefer my Griffin though, much bigger build deck i.e. easier to build on. Just my 2c


----------

